# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Κάτι ψήνεται

## takis1976

επιτελους η πρωτη αποπειρα να φτιαξω αυγοτροφη   			 			 				εχω κανει αυτη την συνταγη    			 			 				*Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής  -   Αυγόψωμο*αλλα κατι δεν μου κολλουσε σχετικα με να προσθεσω τα τσοφλια και δεν τα εβαλα αλλα προσθεσα  μια χουφτα κοφτη τραχανα γλυκο απο δικο μου σιταρι δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα?παντως μυριζει ωραια μολις ειναι ετοιμη θα βαλω φωτογραφια

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα θα ειναι και με τον τραχανα αν ειναι τοσος λιγος .απλα κατι που ηδη εχει ψηθει το ξαναψηνεις .εναλλακτικα για προσθηκη ασβεστιου ,βιταμινης d3 και βιτ α που δινει το γαλα του τραχανα  κοιτα εδω για χρηση γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη *Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*και το προσαρμοζεις στη δικια σου ! βαλε μας συνταγη να δουμε υλικα !

----------


## Gardelius

_Σωστο, Δημητρη βαλε υλικα να δουμε.._

----------


## takis1976

τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι
500 γρ αλευρι ολικης αλεσης 
3 αυγα 
1 κουταλια σουπας ριγανη
1 φακελακι μπεικιν
70 γρ λαδι (εγω εβαλα ελαιολαδο γιατι δεν ειχα καποιο αλλο)
 1 χουφτα γλυκο τραχανα
1 κουταλια μελι
και ιδου το αποτελεσμα

μενει μονο το θρυματισμα

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι .για συντηρηση απλα το αφρατευεις πριν το δωσεις με λιγο γαλα ή λιγο νερακι (1 κουταλακι του γλυκου για μια ταιστρα ) .για αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια αναμιγνυεις 100γρ απο αυτο με ενα αυγο βραστο σφιχτο στο μουλτι ή 60 γρ με ενα κροκο αυγου

----------


## takis1976

σαν πρωτη προσπαθεια καλα, ειναι φαινεται οτι ολη η βοηθεια που ειχα απο ολους εσας αποδιδει καρπους και σας ευχαριστω!!!!μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να το εχουμε κομματι στην συντηρηση η στην καταψυξη και μετα να το θρυμματιζω με το μουλτι και ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να το διατηρησουμε ?

----------


## panos70

Πριν το θρυματισεις ,δοκιμασε το κιολας δεν ειναι κακο να δεις τι γευση τρωνε τα πουλακια σου....παντως οπτικα ειναι  πολυ ομορφο σαν κεικ

----------


## jk21

θα σε βολεψει αφανταστα να το θρυμματισεις σε ποσοτητες μικρες για λιγες μερες και να το αποθηκευσεις σε σακκουλες τροφιμων μικρες ή σε πλαστικη παγοθηκη σε πιο μικρες δοσεις ακομα και για 3 με 4 μηνες .δεν παθαινει τιποτα ουτε και τοτε

σαν πρωτη προσπαθεια ειναι τελεια ,οχι καλη .θα το καταλαβεις οταν χορηγησεις ! ακομα και αρχικα να μην το τιμησουνε συντομα θα γινεται πανικος .αφρατεψε αν θες αρχικα με αυγουλακι για να ειναι πιο ελκυστικο για αυτα

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο γλυκός τραχανάς ρε παιδιά δεν περιέχει ζάχαρη ?...μια χούφτα τραχανάς +το μέλι ,δεν είναι πολύ γλυκό το μείγμα για πουλιά ?..έτσι που το πάμε ,στο τέλος θα τρώνε και γαλακτομπούρεκο ...

----------


## jk21

Νικολα  μπορει να μην τρελενεσαι για την μαγειρικη αλλα εισαι μεγα ψαχτηρι και επισης γνωριζεις πολυ καλα ,οτι δεν τα αμολαω αν δεν ειμαι για κατι σιγουρος .γλυκος τραχανας δεν ειναι αυτος που εχει ζαχαρη αλλα αυτος που γινεται με γαλα που δεν εχει ξυνισει .αντιθετα ο αλλος και μαλιστα ο καλυτερος απο ολους ,που γινεται με σπασμενο ολοκληρο σιταρι ,οχι αλευρι ,ο ξυνοχονδρος γινεται με γαλα ξυνισμενο .ρωτα τον σητειανο να σε ενημερωσει ...  εδω δεν βαζω μελι τελευταια στις συνταγες ,θα ελεγα οκ στη ζαχαρη ;

----------


## PAIANAS

Είδες γιατί ποτέ κανείς δεν πρέπει να νομίζει ότι τα ξέρει όλα ?
Μέχρι σήμερα θεωρούσα ότι ο γλυκός περιέχει ποσότητα ζάχαρης ..μετά την απάντηση σου ,το διασταύρωσα από το ίντερνετ ...σωστός λοιπόν ο ''βλάχος''.. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και αν ειναι γνησιος και αγνος ειναι απο σιμιγδαλι σκληρου σιταριου ,αυγα και γαλα ...  σου θυμιζουν τιποτε τα υλικα; βραζεις λιγο να μαλακωσει ισα ισα (ή τον μουλιαζεις κιολας σε λιγο γαλα )  και αφου φουσκωσει λιγο ,αφρατευεις με αυτον 3πλασια ποσοτητα τριμμενου  αυγοψωμου ή ετοιμης bakerοαυγοτροφης χωρις να αλλαζουν οι θρεπτικες αναλογιες

----------


## takis1976

καλημερα σε ολους σημερα θρυματισα το αυγοψωμο και ιδου τι αποτελεσμα

επομενο βημα κραταω λιγο στην συντηρηση και το αλλο θα το βαλω σε σακουλακια και στην καταψυξη ισα ισα για να τα δινω μια φορα και να μην μενει και χαλαει, παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι βλεπω οτι αρχισαν κιολας να τσιμπολογανε ασε που ειχαν μεινει μερικα μικρα κομματακια και τα εδωσα στις γατες μου μεχρι και αυτες το φαγανε,και κατι αλλο καθε ποτε πρεπει να τους βαζω καινουριο? γιατι πιστευω οτι  η αυγοτροφη μερα με την μερα αλλοιωνεται

----------


## geog87

καθε πρωι θα πετας το παλιο...και θα βαζεις καινουργιο- φρεσκο!!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι γιατι χαλα και εχει μικροβια αλλα γιατι θες να δινεις τα μεγιστα απο θρεπτικης πλευρας , απο τη στιγμη που εκανες τον κοπο να το φτιαξεις ! πολυ καλη υφη απο οτι βλεπω !!! μπραβο !!!! στο ψυγειο κρατα ποσοτητα για μια βδομαδα (αρκει να μην την αφρατεψεις αλλα μονο οταν βαζεις στην ταιστρα)

----------


## φιλοζωος

Ο τραχανας ειναιθ απαρετιτος;

----------


## jk21

αν προσθετει κατι ,ειναι καποια ποσοτητα ασβεστιου ,βιταμινης d και πρωτεινης απο το γαλα του (οσο εχει )

----------

